# Plastic under lawn?



## the carpenter (Jan 15, 2009)

Greetings, I am about to prep my front yard for sod but I need some advice. The area is completely gravel (pit run) with absolutely no soil in it. I have enough top soil for about 8 inches but a friend suggested to haul in clay for a base to hold the moisture. He thinks that the gravel underneath is a lawn watering nightmare.

Clay is a little hard to come by around here and I was wondering if a layer of plastic underneath the soil would be a good idea or not.


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

I'd say 'NOT' to the plastic. Your friend had a good suggestion. Go with the clay, then the top soil. Good luck!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Either Clay or even dirt will act as a sponge to help hold water for the lawn,...
Plastic will Not do that or help in Any Way...


----------



## the carpenter (Jan 15, 2009)

Lawn went in about three months ago. Thanks for the speedy replies. We ended up going with the clay. The wifey never did like my plastic theory......every DIYer needs a good wife to keep him under control with any sort of wild idea.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

the carpenter said:


> Lawn went in about three months ago. Thanks for the speedy replies. We ended up going with the clay. The wifey never did like my plastic theory......every DIYer needs a good wife to keep him under control with any sort of wild idea.


 
What is annoying is that they are usually right:laughing:


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

> Thanks for the speedy replies.


You're welcome...gimme a break, I just joined less than a month ago & noticed that nobody had responded to your 'dilemma'. Funny tho'; how once someone does reply, several follow! :wink:


----------

